# Big Hammer Challenge Shark Tournament April 1st -April 30,2010



## team shark fever (Feb 18, 2009)

*The 2010 BIG HAMMER CHALLENGE*
*Thursday April 1st --Friday April 30th 2010* 

*Spring will be here before you know it, the rain will start ,the water temps starts rising,the bait will be moving in ,the migration of bluefish and mackeral heading back north will begin and the tarpon will start to move into the inlets and that means the big sharks will not be far behind.Get ready ,,,last year more and bigger sharks were caught in the BIG HAMMER CHALLENGE (211 total sharks caught during the 30 days of April,2009 vs 186 total sharks caught in the 40 days of the 2009 Shorebound Tourney).That's a fact.

The Hammerhead is the hardest fighting shark on any beach anywhere in the world and in Florida April is the month to hook the largest of them.There is no doubt about it based on all the records we have kept in the SFSC since the 1970's. April has produced more massive Hammers then any other month of the year.Some big ones have been caught many bigger ones have toyed with us. 

We are anticipating a bunch of new teams fishing this year from the west coast,and some newly formed ones on the east coast as well .There are young hungry shark hunters itching to compete and show the world what they have and older ones unwilling to give up there crowns. New teams come, old ones that are mad or washed up fade away ,,,,,,,I can only say that the HARDCORE will continue to compete year after year ,win or lose -rain or shine,through all the nonsense and argueing of years past in all the different land-based tournaments, those that love this sport fight through to the end to show there true colors,there passion for the sport and the stubborn tenacity of not allowing the problems of life to beat them down & keep them from doing what they enjoy .Just remember "Quitters Never Win and Winners never Quit"!!! 

Last year's 12 foot 2 inch hammer is the biggest ever caught in this tournament and we know that bigger ones are out there during springtime whenever the tarpon start showing up. We'll see if the reigning champions TEAM BLACK BART in the "Most Sharks Caught" award will once again reign as champions of the beach this year or not,,,if not there are plenty of hungry teams that are going for all the marbles!!!The competion will be fierce to say the least. I know some teams will be fishing bridges,piers and jetties while others concentrate on certain beaches but the monster Hammerhead can come from many different places that hold a concentation of tarpon adjacent to deep channels,,,,,that is the perfect combination for targetting the really Big Hammers.

The west coast of Florida has been the place where the most hammers over 1000 lbs have been caught in the last several years with two World Records caught by Capt Bucky Dennis -(1280 lbs on 130 lb test and 1060 lbs on 80 lb test) yet NO ONE PERSON OR TEAM has stepped up and made it happen on the west coast while fishing from shore in a long,long time.I know the quality fisherman that can make it happen are there and they are starting to build powerful Teams so it could happen in 2010.I don't know if anybody else dreams about it but I do,,,,,,,,a world record Hammer from land to match or surpass Walter Maxwell's still existing World Record 1780 lb Tiger shark caught from Cherry Grove pier(South Carolina) back in 1964. A Boca Grande monster hammer,A Skyway bridge monster hammer,another Long key bridge behemouth hammer--maybe a giant Brevard county Tiger,or a massive Panhandle Mako; you never know where the next GIANT that will make fishing history will come from.The quality land-based shark fisherman to make the next World Record happen from land are here in Florida if we could just put aside the strife and instead stride for "SOMETHING GREATER".

One thing is certain every year the anticipation builds as April approaches.We know something happens in spring to trigger the BIG SHARKS and the BIG HAMMERS in particular and If you study and document land-based shark fishing like we do then you know that every year new areas are being explored and fished and more and more fisherman are having the opputunity to tangle with truly large sharks throughout the entire state of Florida.The Keys,West Palm Beach,Tampa,Port Charlotte,Sarasota,Ft Pierce,Jensen Beach,Sebastian,Melbourne,Flagler beach,the Panhandle these are all areas where young, up and coming Teams can make there mark and a name for themselves in the sport of Land-Based Shark fishing.Anybody and everybody can fish this tournament,we hold no grudges and expect nothing but pure HARDCORE ,friendly competition among the best shark fisherman , fishing the sharkiest waters in the entire world.*


* 2009 BIGGEST HAMMERHEAD SHARK of the year - Shannon Bustamante 12 ft 2 inch Triple Crown Winner $500
















Kenny Lineberry getting spooled on Delray Beach-2008 










TEAM BLACK BART'S Chris Bishop with there winning 11 ft 4 inch Hammerhead shark 2008 Big Hammer Challenge.








team Land Pirate Crew with a 2007 Big Hammer









Team AGAINST ALL ODDS Mark Davidson and Pete Barrett with there Big Tiger in the 2008 Big Hammer Challenge 









Team Vile and there 2008 Big Hammer that got attacked









Team Land Pirates with one of there big Tigers on the sand








Land Pirates -Benji with a 2007 Tiger in the Big Hammer Challenge








Team Oldskool Zac with the 2007 winning Tiger shark 








Team Rebel with a Delray beach Lemon shark double header in the 2008 Big Hammer Challenge








Team Land Pirates celebrates another release and beautiful day on the beach








Team Hammer Time's Herb,Luis and Brad with a big Lemon shark








Team Hammer Time with a Fat keys Bull shark by Herbert Mueller








Another big west coast Bull shark








West coast Lemon shark
















Dougr8t on a nice west coast tackle buster








Team Vile w another Big Hammer at Hobe Sound








Benji with another fine Tiger shark








Team Land Pirates with a nice Hammer








Curtis Locke and Team Rip the Lips w a fatty Blacktip 
Brad of Team Hammer Time with a small keys Hammer








Team Rip the Lips with a river Lemon
























Anne's beach campsite
























West coast Lemon shark








Team Hammer Time's Brad and Luis with a tipper








Curtis Locke of Team Rip the Lips with another B-tip


Any Team that wants to compete in the 2010 Big Hammer Challenge Shark Tournament can check it out on www.southfloridasharkclub.com Wednesday March 31st 2010 we will announce the secret item*


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

WoW, I can almost here the Rocky theme song in the background. Yo Adrian lets cut through the strife and win this thing. I did'nt realize that shark fishing was so filled with drama and team rivalry. You south Florida guys makethis sound like the special olympics for squalus. How bout ya panhandle are you ready to compete against the seasoned pros ofsouth Fl. 

WELL PUNKS are ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

